# Aires near Benicassim



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

Good morn in Estartit at the mo driving down to Albir looking for a overnight stop near Benicassim does any one know a decent Aires site 

Mick


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

ave a look here: https://www.google.com/maps/ms?gl=U...d=100370418186570816536.000491b99e5e578d0c61a

or here: http://www.spaetzlefritz.com/index_archivos/Page451.html
it is a restaurant with an aire attached near Vinaros, Alan.


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*stop over*

Thanks for that

mick


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*overnight stop*

Hi Alan thanks for your help on the over night stop we enjoyed the stop you recommended to us sorry i missed yo we did look around for you and tour wife we will use the overnight stop again next year once again thanks Alan were in sunny Benidorm now loving it cheers

Mick Kath


----------

